# 5 hurt in Manhattan collision involving ambulance



## nomofica (Jun 17, 2010)

> Five people received minor injuries Wednesday  morning when an ambulance carrying a seriously ill patient was struck in  a Manhattan Beach intersection in an accident involving four vehicles.
> The private AmeriCare ambulance had its red lights flashing  and siren on as it traveled eastbound at Rosecrans and Sepulveda  boulevards, said a Manhattan Beach fire official.
> The ambulance was struck by another vehicle in the  intersection, followed by two other vehicles.



Story here


$10 says they blew through the intersection... Things like these are easily avoided.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2010)

Ill add another $10 they didn't come to a full stop.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 17, 2010)

Things like this make us all look like jackasses.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 18, 2010)

Here we are, juming to conclusions again.


----------



## nomofica (Jun 18, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Here we are, juming to conclusions again.



Not to provoke the dragon, but how else does an ambulance manage to get hit by three vehicles in an intersection? Highly unlikely that there were 3 people running a red light at the exact same time and more likely that 1 ambulance went through a red without stopping at the intersection to make sure it was safe to proceed. Sure thing we're speculating as the status of the lights at the intersection in question was not disclosed but c'mon... It's fairly obvious.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 19, 2010)

wrong manhattan, was commenting based it being in NYC


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 20, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Not to provoke the dragon, but how else does an ambulance manage to get hit by three vehicles in an intersection? Highly unlikely that there were 3 people running a red light at the exact same time and more likely that 1 ambulance went through a red without stopping at the intersection to make sure it was safe to proceed. Sure thing we're speculating as the status of the lights at the intersection in question was not disclosed but c'mon... It's fairly obvious.



The article says that they were hit by one car, and then by two more.  There's no indication the cars were coming from different directions.  Consider the situation where Ambulance is stopped at traffic light and is rear ended, thereby being pushed into the intersection, where it is promptly broadsided by a few cars going through the green light.  

So, I'm just saying, don't jump to conclusions about what might have happened.  From the picture that came with the article, it's hard to tell if the ambulance in the picture is even the one that go hit, let alone where it was hit.


----------



## EMTRabbit (Jun 20, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> The article says that they were hit by one car, and then by two more.  There's no indication the cars were coming from different directions.  Consider the situation where Ambulance is stopped at traffic light and is rear ended, thereby being pushed into the intersection, where it is promptly broadsided by a few cars going through the green light.
> 
> So, I'm just saying, don't jump to conclusions about what might have happened.  From the picture that came with the article, it's hard to tell if the ambulance in the picture is even the one that go hit, let alone where it was hit.




From the picture in the article it looks pretty obvious that the ambulance was hit in the front passenger side and that two other cars tried to dodge but hit each other(white suv vs four door gold sedan)


----------

